# First post, first engine



## RGerlach (Dec 2, 2008)

This is my first post to the forum . I wanted to show my first engine. It is a bar stock engine that I finished a year ago. I had a lot of fun building it and enjoy showing it to friends. It starts easily and will run for hours with no fiddling or adjusting. With 12" flywheels, it is fairly large compared to most models.

Not sure if the image is going to come through.







Ron


----------



## RGerlach (Dec 2, 2008)

OK, I did something wrong....no picture, just the URL


----------



## jack404 (Dec 2, 2008)

this it ?

and welcome ( bigger pics are good)

the URL is correct but i suspect it went past the line limit..

try to paste the pic URL in one line as if it goes onto the next line the URL wont show 

hope this helps ( i do it myself eh)

cheers

jack


----------



## mklotz (Dec 2, 2008)

Hi there, Ron. I'm glad to see you onboard. (Ron is a member of our SCHSM club.)

Embed the url for your picture(s) in "img" tags. See the example below where I've used XIMG in lieu of IMG so you can see the code.

[XIMG]http://i484.photobucket.com/albums/rr208/RonG_12/JEJunior_b.jpg[/XIMG]

and here with the Xs removed.






Photobucket will supply you with the proper IMG tagged code. Point to the picture of choice after uploading and click on the "IMG code" selection that then appears below the picture. The proper, IMG-tagged code will be copied to your scratchpad and can then be inserted into your post with Ctrl-V.

We hope to see more of your fine work.


----------



## Philjoe5 (Dec 2, 2008)

Ron,
Welcome to HMEM. What a great looking engine. Can you supply details about plans and engine specs (bore x stroke)? I like that paint job :bow: :bow: :bow:

Cheers,
Phil


----------



## joe d (Dec 2, 2008)

Hi Ron

Welcome aboard! I'm with Phil on this one, details, details, details....

That's a fine looking engine.

Cheers, Joe


----------



## Mike N (Dec 2, 2008)

Nice job! Did you fab up the fly wheels? 

Mike N


----------



## ChooChooMike (Dec 2, 2008)

Welcome Ron G. from a fellow SCHSM (So Cal Home Shop Machinists) member.

Ron showed his engine at our fall picnic a few months ago and yes, it runs beautifully 



> Did you fab up the fly wheels?



Mike N - I'm sure Ron will chime in with more details, but yes, he fabbed up the flywheels from scratch.

Mike


----------



## RGerlach (Dec 2, 2008)

Wow, I'm glad to see several fellow SCHSM members on the forum.

Details: 2" bore X 2.5" stroke
       The engine was designed by John Palmer. He sells the hard copy plans. I am not sure what he is asking for them now but they were only $25 a few years ago. A bargain by any measure. He lives in Northern California (408 378-8582). He includes detailed instructions along with the drawings. The techniques he used are very interesting. The curved body sections were formed from 1/4" plate with quartered sections of 1/2" and 1" steel pipe welded into the corners. Go to the project section of our SCHSM club web site for more photos of the construction process:

http://www.schsm.org/html/ron_gerlach.html

The flywheel spokes where made from flattened sections of 1/2" steel pipe welded to hubs and then the hub/spoke assemblies were welded into the 12" steel wheels turned from 1-1/2" thick HRS plate that was flame cut into rough donuts. Again check out the SCHSM project page for photos of the interim steps. While you are there you can click on the Projects button and then Marv Klotz to see his beautiful assortment of miniatures, engines, tools, deck gun etc. 

Thanks for the help inserting the pictures.

Ron ;D


----------



## rake60 (Dec 2, 2008)

Welcome to HMEM Ron!

Rick


----------



## Brass_Machine (Dec 2, 2008)

Welcome to the club!

Eric


----------



## Kludge (Dec 2, 2008)

Hi, Ron,

I'll add my welcome and "Well done" on the engine. I do have a question on the color, though. Is there a story to it?

BEst regards,

Kludge


----------



## Paula (Dec 3, 2008)

Welcome Ron -- I LOVE the color! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Paula


----------



## Maryak (Dec 3, 2008)

Ron,

Welcome to our Forum 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Like Kludge the colour has me curious 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Best Regards
Bob


----------



## RGerlach (Dec 3, 2008)

There is a story behind the color. First of all it is not as pink looking as the photos appear. I had picked out what looked like a light Burgundy color which looked OK in fluorescent and sun light. However, my camera tends to shift the color a bit and under certain incandescent lighting it appears more pink looking. Unfortunately, after I had the final coat on, the finish came out OK, so I wasn't inclined to repaint it just to shift the color a bit. It makes it more of a conversation piece this way. Maybe I should add some flames.


----------



## Paula (Dec 3, 2008)

Definitely don't repaint it, Ron. My own un-scientific study indicates that 97.3% of hit/miss engines are painted red or green, so it's nice to see one of the few (the proud) exceptions to the rule!

 :big:

Paula


----------



## Kludge (Dec 9, 2008)

RGerlach  said:
			
		

> Maybe I should add some flames.



Now THAT would be sharp! 

BEst regards,

Kludge


----------



## joeby (Dec 9, 2008)

My vote would also be to keep the color. I can't quite figure the reasoning out when people will paint cars, machinery, etc., every color from banana yellow to "ebay" blue; but it's "improper" to paint YOUR engine likewise. 

 Looks good to me.

 As an aside, I have a New Holland engine I've been working on, not red, it's blue. I've taken some beatings for it being the wrong color. 1) It's not a New Holland (It's a scale model of one) 2) My wife determined the color (Don't question the management) 3) I built it, it's mine, and I like it that way (See #2)

Kevin


----------

